# Recall Notice of Ruger Mark IV Pistols



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Safety issues have prompted a recall of this popular pistol. Details are here: http://thinkingafield.org/2017/06/sturm-ruger-company-inc-issues-recall-notice-ruger-mark-iv-pistols.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update Glen.


----------

